# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Two Lucid Dreams in a row!!! After weeks of just remembering dreams

## Linkzelda

Azula from Avatar: The Last Airbender going "bad-ass" mode on Aang, Two lucids! Almost caught my DG! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I basically developed a god complex on the second lucid dream (the first was a non-lucid) and had amazing control, I crossed short distances at godspeed by dashing. Told my subconscious I will find who I really am.

I had amazing control, I didn't feel jagged or anything, everything was smooth, everything went the way I wanted it to be. When I screamed "I'm DREAMING!" everything lit up and the clarity increased.

The third dream was another lucid, and I basically told myself that I will find my Dream Guide, and I wanted it to be EVA from Metal Gear Solid 3. (since in a non-lucid dream I had a long time ago (few months) she gave me a letter revealing the letter "M," and I was fascinated in seeing how my subconscious can create her to be a potential Dream Guide.

She basically wanted me to find her, but I couldn't catch up in this lucid dream, I only saw traces of her dashing quickly, so I only saw an arm or the back of her body.

Then it fades away  :Sad: 

But I'm happy!

I was trying to do a WBTB+WILD, but I think I failed on both, so I guess it was one of those random probability dreams...

----------


## TheDreamless

You're progressing rapidly ..

I haven't even had my first lucidity because I started this week, although it solely depends on your conscious and subconscious status.

Keep up the recall and technique.

If you don't already have one make a dream journal, they help!

----------


## Linkzelda

Thanks! I really want to lucid dream to learn what I really think about the world and how to improve it to become successful...and to have fun :tongue2: 

And yeah, I have a dream journal, 90 entries so far.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zoth

Linkzelda41 enters, Linkzelda41 sees, Linkzelda41 *wins*!  :Shades wink: 
You're a great example on how hard work pays off, love to see reports from people like you, thanks for making me go with a positive mind to bed today  :smiley: 

About _"one of those random probability dreams..."_, don't underestimate them. Remember the basics? The effort and the will are the most important tools! I had 2 lucid dreams in a time where I wasn't even practicing, all I did in that time was "can't wait to solve this problems, I want to focus on lucid dreaming". 

Keep telling yourself that you can have a lucid dream right in the next night and those _random ones_ will become the _regular ones_  :Cheeky:

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you very much! And I'm glad that I've motivated you to have a positive mentality!

It's hard, but I can't give up on lucid dreaming, it's just too valuable to pass up on.

I think that once I get better and better, I can probably do things that would make me overqualified in waking life (asking subconscious to memorize equations with divergent thinking etc.)

Good luck with inducing lucid dreams!

And when I went into the second lucid, I actually woke up from the first and did a successful DEILD. Didn't mention that in the DJ but I figured it wasn't a major thing to add.

----------


## lawilahd

Congrats man, I'm sure it does feel good as I've experienced the same thing before. Only part that gets annoying is the fact that sometimes I start forgetting little details about the previous dreams when I dream chain and I have to put in effort to remember them but at least its a good memory workout.

----------

